# Favourite Android Apps for 2013?



## coathanger (Sep 3, 2003)

Here are some of the android apps I use. Note that I only use the essentials as the more apps you have installed and are running, the less CPU and memory resources are available. I also keep the number of widgets and apps on my homescreen as well as the number of homescreens to a minimum and don't use bells and whistles such as live wallpapers and animations.

- Android Assistant
- LauncherPro
- Kingsoft Office
- Fast Notepad
- Accuweather
- Quick Bible
- Avast Antivirus
- Beach Buggy Blitz
- Temple Run 2
- Subway Surfers
- Opera Mini
- Wifi Transfer

More details here.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Comodo Mobile Security, has lots of settings and control
Ringtone maker from Mobile 17
Google Skymap

I am new to Android, my Samsung has little internal memory but these programs run well.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

UPnPlay
QR Droid
ZArchiver
Fing
Daroon Player
ASTRO File Manager
ACV (comic book reader)


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

droidsheep*
droidwall*
network spoofer*
loic
setcpu*
smackanapple
tubemate
vidcon
wifikill*
zanti*
wifi key recovery*
wifianalyzer and library
limbo pc emulator
autostarts*
adw launcher ex
fing
dsploit*
supersu* pro
root explorer*
root apps have an astrick&#65279;


----------

